# Hi Point Carbine in 40 S&W



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

looking for input on 1. like what would you pay for 1. are they fun to shoot and what extras are there for them.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have a 9mm and it is as good as my camp 9 was one FTF IN OVER 1000 ROUNDS 
i would like one in 45acp or 40 guy at the show had 2 with mags laser mag holders for $240ea

also super accurate ours has the ati stock on it so she is not ugly now


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

My 9mm jams every time I take it to the range.:thumbdown:


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

i talked to that guy yesterday too. they look like fun. the man said he might be back for the milton show, but who knows if he will still have them.
what did you think about the price?


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Like all low cost fire arms, You have to debur, and finnish polishing some of the parts to make a better working tool of them, or you spend the extra $ an pay the better co. to send it to ya ready out of the box. Not all need extra attention, once in a while they get to the stores an work fine. My brother has had one several years, with very little complaints. I like them, but dont own one I borrow his LoL , ole Carver


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

espo16 said:


> My 9mm jams every time I take it to the range.:thumbdown:


Mine was doing the same thing,found out the firing pin is also the ejector,and some had broken off making it to short to eject,but still long enough to fire.Call up the company and asked how long it was supposed to be,ended up being way to short,apparently this is a known problem and they have repair kits ready to ship out to ya,free of charge. I had no idea that a 100 dollar gun came with a lifetime transferable warranty. Now it works just fine,BTW mine is in 9mm.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> Mine was doing the same thing,found out the firing pin is also the ejector,and some had broken off making it to short to eject,but still long enough to fire.Call up the company and asked how long it was supposed to be,ended up being way to short,apparently this is a known problem and they have repair kits ready to ship out to ya,free of charge. I had no idea that a 100 dollar gun came with a lifetime transferable warranty. Now it works just fine,BTW mine is in 9mm.


*Where did you get one for $100, I'll buy 5 of em today?*


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *Where did you get one for $100, I'll buy 5 of em today?*


I bought it used at Indian Joes gun and pawn in OPP AL way back in 2000...it was 79.95 plus tax.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a High Point 9 that I have put near 1500 rounds through with ZERO failures!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

phil c said:


> I've got a High Point 9 that I have put near 1500 rounds through with ZERO failures!



same here i bought it used so total round count unknown, and my daughter has put over 1000 out it with 1 ftf ant that was from the fact mag the hi-cap pro mags work good


----------

